# Wired earphones with microphone for phonecalls



## spectatorx (Aug 15, 2019)

Maybe i'm looking wrong way or something what used to be a standard is extinct nowadays. My nokia e51 had bundled earphones with microphone and on their wire basic button to pick up a phonecall. Now i'm trying to find such thing for my "smart"phone and all i'm able to find are wireless bluetooth things or regular earphones without microphone and call button.

Am i a dinosaur looking for obsolete things or am i extravagant or is it really impossible to find such basic thing anymore?


----------



## flmatter (Aug 15, 2019)

These? or these?   pretty much any ear bud/phone that has a in line mic should have the button to accept or hang up phone calls.  I have had the momentum's before and currently have the 1more triple driver.  Personal preference goes to the momentum's but the 1more's are a very close second. Both sound great for what I use them for.  You can google/search earbuds with mic   or earbuds with mic control.

EDIT  quick top ten list    YRMV


----------



## spectatorx (Aug 15, 2019)

Just at price of my phone, nice. Thanks for help. This should help me narrow my searches towards something of reasonable price.


----------



## flmatter (Aug 15, 2019)

Yeah sorry I guess I should have asked about budget first.  
 Skullcandy    seems to be a good cost effective headphone. I have had a few pairs, they are not as sturdy as the momentum's   amazon/ebay should have them cheaper than retail outlets.


----------



## spectatorx (Aug 15, 2019)

No need to apologize, after searching in few shops i just gave up and wrote this thread thinking such basic things do not exist anymore so i'm glad i was wrong on that.

These skullcandies have pretty good price but on this particular model i do not like military camo as i'm such unusual guy who is not a fan of military overall and military themes and all that crap. Fortunately there are different color variants.
I'm prepared to pay up to 30usd/eur for something what meets my requirements.


----------



## Mac2580 (Aug 25, 2019)

Phillips SHE9505, ive got an old pair from 2010. I still use them now and then. They were very cheap ($10) but the bass and loudness is superior to the AKGs I got with S8 and S10.


----------



## spectatorx (Aug 25, 2019)

I ended up with pair of these:








						Chops Flex Sport Earbuds
					

Shop Skullcandy Chops Flex. These comfortable and secure sport earbuds offer sweat-resistent construction and come with built in mic with music controls. Free Delivery!




					www.skullcandy.com
				



I'm satisfied with them as they do what i was expecting from them.


----------



## JovHinner123 (Oct 23, 2019)

Those look pretty nice. Also nice selection among Sony earphones with function you're looking for, but perhaps not as aesthetically appealing.


----------



## The Egg (Oct 23, 2019)

I also like to use wired headphones with a mic for phonecalls.  The person on the other end can usually hear me better (no lint plugging the mic), and my hands are free to write if needed.  Anyhow, if your phone still has a 3.5mm jack, any cheapo $15 earbuds with mic will do.  I'm on iOS so I keep a pair of the basic Apple earbuds in my car and desk at work.  I only use those because they have proprietary physical volume control, but I can just as easily adjust it on the phone.

At home I use a wired gaming headset.  They work really well, but if you go this route, get something with open drivers and/or built-in mic monitoring so you can hear yourself.  Mine are closed without built-in monitoring, so I have to partially uncover one ear to be completely comfortable in conversation.


Edit:  TPU just posted a news article on theRazer Tetra Headset for $30.  Could fit the bill.


----------

